# Kayak or small bay boat



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Opinions on a better choice?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Kayak! You could get a badass kayak for the price of an inexpensive bay boat. Even cheaper probably. And you never have to buy gas. I'd get something with pedals like the Native Slayer Propel! It's a fishing machine!!


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

That's a very good point. Thanks


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Exactly what Bo said, I have both kayaks and a boat and would 10 to 1 rather fish out of the kayak. When you get ready to leave you just throw the kayak into the back of the truck and you can launch pretty much anywhere


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

the biggest factor would probably be if you plan on going by yourself or bringing people. pretty hard to bring friends with you when youre in a kayak


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

There are pros and cons to both. Get whichever you'd use most, you can always rent the other for those occasions that come up where you need it. If you get a kayak, upkeep is a fraction of the cost of a boat which gives you more $$ for fishing tackle! Fish-on.. GT


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

wallace1 said:


> the biggest factor would probably be if you plan on going by yourself or bringing people. pretty hard to bring friends with you when youre in a kayak


This!!!

If you want to fish with others, it can be done with a kayak. Just have to do it in a group. But it's still not the same as fishing together on a boat. Also, like myself, I have small kids that are not able to kayak fish on their own yet. I would like a small boat for fishing with my kids. I took my oldest out with me on my kayak when she was 5-6 years old. But I still would prefer a small boat for that.

But to fish by myself, I would pick a kayak every time. The fish are closer to places than people think. When in my kayak I would just paddle a small distance from a ramp and catch fish while everyone in a boat was blowing past me to waste all that gas to go who knows where. Hardly any maintenance on a kayak as well.

My preference would be both though if I had that option. The boat for group saltwater therapy and kayak for my single saltwater therapy.

Picture of my daughter with me on my kayak when we lived in SC.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Do like I did. I bought two 13ft Kayaks, a Gheenoe, AND a 16ft Skiff (kinda like a Carolina skiff but narrower. They all have their merits

Kayak = cheapest to operate (but all are very cheap) you have a "oneness" with your fishing experience and environment.

Gheenoe = Still very cheap to operate, can take more gear (for different situations) and your gear is easier to get to. You can also take a friend. Not as confined as a kayak.

Skiff = Alot more room to move around on long days on the water. MORE room for gear, and more friends. Gets you there much faster than either of the other two. Also gets you outta there when the weather turns bad. Can also add a top to shade some sun/rain.


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

All very good advice. I was thinking upkeep is a pretty big factor with it. I have a buddy to fish with but he's pretty flaky most of the time. I can always go by myself w a kayak. Are they pretty comfortable to fish from. I was thinking a hobie pay with one of the nice seats.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

walkerj44 said:


> All very good advice. I was thinking upkeep is a pretty big factor with it. I have a buddy to fish with but he's pretty flaky most of the time. I can always go by myself w a kayak. Are they pretty comfortable to fish from. I was thinking a hobie pay with one of the nice seats.


The Hobies are great but you can also get a pedal drive Native which also have really comfortable seats. And they go in reverse! I recommend demoing both types and going from there. You can demo Native's at Pensacola kayak & sail and Hobies at key sailing


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

walkerj44 said:


> All very good advice. I was thinking upkeep is a pretty big factor with it.


 Of the Kayaks, gheenoe and skiff that I own, the kayaks are by far the harder to keep clean. The textured finish holds dirt and mildew ALOT more. They also get dragged through more dirt and sand.



walkerj44 said:


> I have a buddy to fish with but he's pretty flaky most of the time. I can always go by myself w a kayak.



Not usually a good idea... :blink:


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

I like the look of that native I will definatley check it out. I live in Santa Rosa beach. I'll have to see if anyone carries them over this way. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It would all depend on family situation........I have a small cat boat, a jon boat, and last season I bought me and my son Logan fishing yaks....If I had small kids I'd probably do the boat.... but ifin it was just me, yak all the way!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> Not usually a good idea... :blink:


Going alone is THE reason I bought a yak to begin with...it's a very good idea. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree... fishing solo is one of the major benefits to a yak. There is nothing more peaceful


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

It depends. I prefer to burn gallons over calories but that's personal preference. I also like to get to the hot spots in a matter of minutes instead of hours. Range, well, that's another issue in a yak. Sure, you can launch almost anywhere for a certain spot, but what if you want to bounce around and work 5-6 areas that are productive? If you want to get into more fish, boats are the way. If you want the solitude and the feel of being "one" with nature, the yak is the way.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah fishing solo is awesome.. very peaceful... and my yak is super easy to clean.. I usually just spray it off and its good to go.. no dirt, sand, or slime.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

After I sold my CC boat, I bought my first kayak. Best move I ever did.


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. Sounds like a yak is the way to go.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I got into Kayak fishing just a few years ago I have always had a boat. I have a nice little cc bay boat I have had about 3-4 years now. I would jump over that boat and crawl to my Kayak to go fishing. I have kept it to take the wifey and little one out on they seem to enjoy it. I told her last week I was thinking of selling it "the boat" I haven't fished of the thing in almost year and a half. Try the kayak Demo some or even borrow someones or book a charter with JD and see how you like it.


----------

